# Will the migration be fast this spring???



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a question:

How fast do you think the mirgation will be this spring? How long will the snows be in ND?

With the way the weather has been....do you guys think it will only last a couple of days, weeks, etc?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The longer they remain to the south of you the quicker the main mass of geese will move through once they do begin pushing north. That is unless they run into bad weather.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The birds headed NW will go through quick. The birds en route to Hudson Bay will be held up by the snowline and only mother nature will determine how long that is. Dblkluk told me a friend of his was snowmobiling up around Langdon this weekend and the snow was good. That should give you an idea that there's plenty of time left.


----------



## Visocsky (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update Chris...if you hear any more Info, please pass it on. I am thinking of heading "home" to minot either this weekend, or next. I have never spring hunted there before, do they roost by Bottineau or darling at all?


----------



## teamplug'em (Mar 2, 2006)

my uncle was up in langdon this weekend and he said that the snow was really deep.and the birds doo roost by bottineau.
Cody Teamplug'em


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I was out at our farm north of Lakota and there was quite a bit of the white stuff there too, well enough to high center the truck real good. There should be some birds arond this weekend though. Whether up there or not I am going to go after some.


----------



## Visocsky (Nov 19, 2004)

Any news today?

How far N are we seeing good numbers? Devils Lake sounds like not much feeding, but some flying sky high over the lake.

(this is hearsay by the way...don't count on my data)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The snow melt is in hyperdrive right now. I am beginning to think that north dakota may see a quick pass through of snows. I wish we could have got a slower warm up instead of a week of upper forties. Plus, I'm going to have to take a boat to get to work in the mornings. I wish I was joking.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

What else is new. Short fall and short spring. NODAKers always get the shaft.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I concur.


----------

